# Motoport Kevlar Air Mesh Overpants Functional Overview and Durability Report



## moshe_levy (Aug 1, 2016)

Hello All-

Here's my new review of Motoport's Air Mesh Kevlar overpants, originally tested for Motorcycle Consumer News magazine in 2012. Find out how they've held up over 5 years of commuting abuse!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aggloCJuYQw

-MKL


----------

